# Happy birthday johnny thunder!



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Johnny. May you have as many as me and more!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday JT!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya, JT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday JT!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A big hug and a happy birthday to you, JT!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wishing you the happiest of Birthdays, JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy birthday JT! hope its a scary one!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Happy Birthday JT!*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the bday wishes!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday JT


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Johnny, scariest guy at Bates Motel, and movie reviewer for Hauntcast! (gosh you're busy)
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday !!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Johnny!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Aw, I missed wishing you Happy Birthday. Well, A VERY MERRY UNBIRTHDAY TO YOU, Johnny!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

A very Happy Belated Birthday to you JT!!!


----------

